# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - New Model : Samsung Galaxy S3 [ SGH- I747 / I747M ] and more inside

## mohamed73

*ORT JTAG - New Model : Samsung Galaxy S3 [ SGH- I747 / I747M ] and more inside*  ORT - JTAG UPDATE [23 December 2013]  Description :   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   Release Notes and Files:   *Samsung_SGH_I747.dll**Samsung_SGH_I747M.dll* *Repair Dead Boot*   Repairing Samsung SGH-I747   Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_SGH_747.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

